# Quelle buone da lasciare i chili.



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

200 gr. di pomodori secchi

180 di olio

acqua qb. bollente.

aglio
sale un pizzico
basilico
Mettere nell'acqua bollente i pomodori secchi e farli scottare per 8-10 min.

scolarli. asciugarli. metterli in frullatore con l'olio. aggiugi l'aglio , uno spicchio cicciotto, basilico una manciata. e frulli per qualche minuto. deve diventare come il pesto.

metti tutto in barattolo e aggiugi un goccio d'olio in superfice. cacci nel frigor e stai apposto per la pastasciutta dei bimbi e dei grandi per una settimana. è stupendo.saporitissimo. e sano. 

col pane tostato e il formaggio è meraviglioso.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2010)

mmmmmh

ma se poi mi piace, rischio di rovinare la taglia 38?


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

Uno dei miei angoli preferiti del forum....
La sezione ricette!!!!
:up:


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mmmmmh
> 
> ma se poi mi piace, rischio di rovinare la taglia 38?


La vera ed unica taglia 38 qui dentro sono io!


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mmmmmh
> 
> ma se poi mi piace, rischio di rovinare la taglia 38?


 
si.:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> La vera ed unica taglia 38 qui dentro sono io!


infatti, è proprio perchè non è la mia che la rovinerei


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.:mrgreen:


chissenefrega   (vedi sopra)


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 200 gr. di pomodori secchi
> 180 di olio
> acqua qb. bollente.
> aglio
> ...


:spaghetti:180 di olio non sarà troppo?
ci proverò...intanto notizio lor signore che ho recuperato almeno l'esteriorità del pollo con le patate (no, non l'ho verniciato sopra con i tubetti di tempera a olio!!!)...


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> :spaghetti:180 di olio non sarà troppo?
> ci proverò...intanto notizio lor signore che ho recuperato almeno l'esteriorità del pollo con le patate (no, non l'ho verniciato sopra con i tubetti di tempera a olio!!!)...


 
forse si.  ve l'ho riportata a memoria.

fai a occhio Tinke. poi lo aggiungi nel barattolino semmai per mantenerlo in frigor.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> :spaghetti:180 di olio non sarà troppo?
> ci proverò...intanto notizio lor signore che_ ho recuperato almeno l'esteriorità del pollo con_ le patate (no, non l'ho verniciato sopra con i tubetti di tempera a olio!!!)...


Non ti faro' altre domande:mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 200 gr. di pomodori secchi
> 180 di olio
> acqua qb. bollente.
> aglio
> ...



Mmmmmmmh lo proverò, tanto non rischio di rovinare la mia taglia XL :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 200 gr. di pomodori secchi
> 
> 180 di olio
> 
> ...


Rubata! Burp...


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmh lo proverò, tanto non rischio di rovinare la mia taglia XL :carneval:


bello ciccio e mobbido:mrgreen:



Lettrice ha detto:


> Rubata! Burp...


mio nipote di anni sei ne va ghiotto. male che vada te la caccia nell'occhio la tua sbrodolona bella:mrgreen:


----------

